# i preffer Trabaci over Frescobaldi works if your not ockay whit it sued me?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

As an eminent musicologist/ art lover amateur, i would says Trabaci works is more straigh foward & prettier but Frescobaldin remain a force majeure in keyboard music too...

That it?? deprofundis common explain??? no i wont and even if i would i would ain't, deprofundis fake he is grumpy today, well just a bit :lol:

I like Trabaci more perhaps because i heard him more sound logical and rational explanation and i have book 1-2 on naxos. While Frescobaldi i have a double cd on brilliant classic and that about it, so im biaous dont trust me 

Have a nice day folks of classical talk lore, dear and sweet friends , follower , benevolant strangers, readers :tiphat:

p.s out of the blue and off topic you guys like Top Gun anthem from the fameous movie, why am i talking about this jeez i dont know , the guitarist is rad it's new-agy fun on the keyboard works too.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I know Frescobaldi but I never heard of Trabaci and the Top Gun Anthem is obviously a highlight of eighties over the top synt-overload and overtone overdriven guitarsolo cheesy rocksong. I think you might like Eric Johnson too if you like this. Ironically back in the days I didnet like that sound at all but now I prefer those 80's sound compared to the pop- and rock sound nowadays.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

They are both fantastic composers. Try getting Vartolo's recording of Frescobaldi's keyboard pieces (and for that matter, Vartolo's Trabaci sets...) and if that doesn't convince you, I don't know what will


----------

